# control freak



## Amityville

(I have been skimming the sunday papers, picking up buzzwords )

A control freak is someone with a driving need to control who gets very upset if thwarted. there are a lot of them in middle management.

Is there an equivalent in French - something with mordu maybe ? 
Or might you just say contôleur (atilf - "personne qui surveille de façon malviellante" - but this use is rare it warns and not exactly it either) - I am just guessing.

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## deliadame

It's always a very hard one to translate into French, I find.
All I can think of for "he's a control freak" in a business/management context :

1. "C'est quelqu'un *qui veut toujours tout contrôler*"
2. "C'est un patron* très autoritaire*"
3. "C'est un directeur *qui ne délègue jamais rien*" (who never lets anyone else do anything for him)

But there is no real equivalent, I think. "Contrôleur" is only used for conductors on buses and trains. And "mordu" means you're really into something, which is totally different.


----------



## charlyboy81

Moi je dirais " un maniaque" : quelqu'un qui veut que tout soit parfait. (en français c'est pas comme "maniac" en anglais, qui désigne un psychopathe).


----------



## paulvial

charlyboy81 said:
			
		

> Moi je dirais " un maniaque" : quelqu'un qui veut que tout soit parfait. (en français c'est pas comme "maniac" en anglais, qui désigne un psychopathe).


oui mais "un maniaque" veut dire beaucoup de choses : 
je penserais immédiatement à quelqu'un qui fait très attention aux détails (voire trop ), qui "cherche la petite bête"   : un maniaque de la propreté  =quelqu'un qui  est obsédé  par la propreté  
alors qu'un "control freak" is specific to someone who cannot delegate, and wants to control everything , et je dois dire que je n'arrive pas à trouver à cet instant une expression figée pour bien traduire cette expression, mais peut être que ça viendra, ou plutôt que quelqu'un d'autre la trouvera .....


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmmm... je ne vois pas d'autre terme que la périphrase : il est incapable de déléguer... souvent parce que ces personnes sont des perfectionnistes, d'ailleurs.
*Un perfectionniste incapable de déléguer ?*
Hum.


----------



## 1234dom

Je suis d'accord avec paulvial : 'maniaque et perfectionniste' sont diférents de l'idée véhiculée par une personne qui ne délègue rien même si il y a un probablement souvet un lien. Quelqu'un peut être 'maniaque /perfectionniste' et déléguer. Dans ce cas il risque d'être (très) exigent!
Malheureusement, pour le moment, pas plus d'idée pour une traduction :-(


----------



## bernard ferry

Attention, le verbe "contrôler" est un faux ami. En français, le verbe "contrôler" n'implique aucune intervention active : On "contrôle" un passeport, une pièce usinée, etc. 
Le verbe adéquat serait "maîtriser."
A "control freak" serait donc plutôt "quelqu'un qui veut tout maîtriser." Ou, effectivement, un patron ou un cadre "très autoritaire", un "maniaque de l'autorité," etc.


----------



## Amityville

Thankyou for all those ideas, they will all be useful as I'll be able to vary it a bit ! Yes, he can't delegate and can't negotiate either, always having to be right, even when manifestly wrong. Il cherche compulsivement la petite bête et la discerne partout - nice image, thankyou paulvial.


----------



## Gil

How about:
un maniaque de la microgestion?


----------



## texasweed

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> *Un perfectionniste incapable de déléguer ?*


I'm not satisfied with anyone of the answers here and very curious as to the outcome.
A *control freak* is not necessarily "maniaque" or "perfectionniste". It's a person who cannot stand not having the last word. Something around "*bras de fer*" ??? 
Hem. Reminds me of my mother... Hell on Earth !


----------



## french4beth

How about _'régenteur' (from régenter), 'maniaque/obsédé de contrôle', 'tendance petit chef' _ou _'dictateur'_? Found here: http://www.proz.com/kudoz/976409


----------



## paulvial

texasweed said:
			
		

> I'm not satisfied with anyone of the answers here and very curious as to the outcome.
> A *control freak* is not necessarily "maniaque" or "perfectionniste". It's a person who cannot stand not having the last word. Something around "*bras de fer*" ???
> Hem. Reminds me of my mother... Hell on Earth !


i agree with you that a control freak is not necessarily a "maniaque ", à moins que l'on accompagne le mot "maniaque " du mot 'd'autorité", comme l'a suggéré Bernard Ferry.
and most here have stated that there is no corresponding french idiom (at least none that comes to mind , and that we may have to accept to use a periphrase such as : il est incapable de déléguer.. and so on 

however i have to agree also that a control freak is not necessarily a perfectionist , and often more someone, as you said, who just wants to have the last word on anything ... quelqu'un qui veut toujours avoir le dernier mot


----------



## paulvial

french4beth said:
			
		

> How about _'régenteur' (from régenter), 'maniaque/obsédé de contrôle', 'tendance petit chef' _ou _'dictateur'_? Found here: http://www.proz.com/kudoz/976409


c'est un mot intéressant , mais j'ai bien peur qu'il soit désuet/ vieilli 
je ne l'ai certainement jamais entendu, bien que je me souvienne l'avoir lu


----------



## texasweed

french4beth said:
			
		

> How about _'régenteur' (from régenter), 'maniaque/obsédé de contrôle', 'tendance petit chef' _ou _'dictateur'_? Found here: http://www.proz.com/kudoz/976409


 
You're on !

"_obsédé de contrôle"_ got no hits on Google (a shame as it's really what 'control freak' means). I do like "*dictateur*" a lot...


----------



## paulvial

texasweed said:
			
		

> You're on !
> 
> "_obsédé de contrôle"_ got no hits on Google (a shame as it's really what 'control freak' means). I do like "*dictateur*" a lot...


oui c'est vrai que obsédé de contrôle  me semble très proche, cependant je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que  Brenard Ferry ait peut être raison quand il dit qu'en français "contrôler" et "contrôle"  ont un emploi et signification différentes : un sens de vérification 
alors  que le sens de "control" dans "control freak" est plutôt "maîtriser dans le sens autoritaire 
d'où sa suggestion qui en fait serait plus proche du sens réel : maniaque d'autorité , ou même alors votre autre suggestion "tendance petit chef" 
dictateur  est peut être un peu fort non ?


----------



## Agnès E.

J'aime beaucoup le *petit chef* ! 

Cela contient l'idée de celui qui est toujours à surveiller les autres, à leur faire des reproches et à ne jamais être satisfait. Un chef tendance harceleur, en quelque sorte.


----------



## page 70

Un petit dictateur ? Est-ce que la notion d'obsession ressort vraiment dans "petit chef" ?


----------



## Grufallax

Hi,

I would suggest:
*"flippé du contrôle"*
which is colloquial enough to match "freak", and very contemporary-minded... ("obsédé du/de contrôle" is good, too, but "flippé" is closer to "freak", and as colloquial)

(don't Google this, you won't find it, which doesn't mean it's not valid!)

What do you think?
Grufallax


----------



## Gil

Un Premier ministre qui est tellement maniaque du contrôle qu’il baillonne ses ministres et se sert de leurs propres adjoints pour les espionner.


----------



## heatherdownunder

PS est ce que cet expression est tres offensif?  En anglais on peut le dire en blague...


----------



## Gil

It can be, but context is everything.
C'est un manique du contrôle, mais ça tombe bien, c'est lui le vérificateur général.
Ce premier-ministre est un maniaque du contrôle et de la micro-gestion : il doit tout vérifier avant de prendre une décision.   Pas surprenant qu'il prenne peu de décisions et que les problèmes s'accumulent.


----------



## youpalinda

ça dépend du ton que tu utilises pour le dire si tu le dis en rigolant en glissant par exemple dans une conversation "t'es vraiment un maniaque du contrôle" ça passera très bien.


----------



## Micheljacques

Bonjour à tous et merci pour vos efforts. N'oublions pas qu'une bonne traduction implique que l'expression existe dans l'autre langue. Mais control freak n'ayant pas d'équivalent en français, une périphrase est nécessaire et nous disons alors de cette personne : il ou elle veut tout régenter.


----------



## Gil

De mon côté de l'étang, on dit que cette personne est une Germaine (gère-mène)

Et bienvenue au forum


----------



## grog

Bonjour, je n'aime pas beaucoup "flip_é_ du contr_ô_le", c'est un très mauvais anglicisme.
Je pensais a selon le contexte:


Autoritaire
Petit chef
Maniaque
omnipotent (tout puissant) -qui se croit/qui veut être...
un néologisme: omni-contrôle
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Jean-Marc M

ici en Belgique, on dit plaisamment 'il a la contrôlite aiguë" quand on parle d'un chef qui veut tout vérifier et délègue trop peu....je ne sais pas si cette expression est connue ailleurs dans la francophonie mais cela me semble correspondre exactement à 'control freak' !


----------



## minederien

je pense aussi que "le petit chef" rend bien cette idée de la personne qui a un besoin impérieux de tout contrôler


----------



## Toss

"Petit chef" est cependant très ironique...notion qui n'est pas forcément associée à "control freak". Petit chef est utilisé pour désigner une personne qui fait du zèle d'autoritarisme alors qu'elle ne jouit justement pas d'un pouvoir hiérarchique suffisant pour se montrer si directive. Au contraire, il me semble que "control freak" peut désigner un CEO par exemple, qui dispose de la légitimité hiérarchique théorique et la met en application de manière rigoureuse, contrairement à nombre de ses homologues!

Je dirais donc plutôt "le Grand Chef" ou le "Grand Manitou". Par exemple, "le grand manitou a parlé", pour dire que le chef a pris sa décision, et comme il contrôle et décide tout, les subordonnés doivent se plier face à sa décision.

Maybe I should have posted in english, since the thread was created by an English native speaker, and it has turned into a debate among French native speakers, shouldn't have I?


----------



## minederien

Mais il y a dans l'expression "le grand manitou" une teinte de respect qu'il n'y a pas dans "control freak". Une mere de famille peut être une "control freak" ainsi q'un chef de cabinet;
mais comme il s'agit d'un exces de dirigisme, l'ironie est de mise.


----------



## Isengrin

I would suggest : "Tyran familial" if talking about a situation within a couple or a family. In an office : "Tyran de bureau". In a factory or a big organisation : "Petit chef, Petit Hitler. Petit Staline."


----------



## elmingo

Je songeais également à (ultra-)dominateur, qui pourrait fonctionner dans certains contextes.


----------



## titiminet5122

Hi ! Could control-freak be translated as : " Un monstre du contrôle " ? Referring to a person. Thanks for your help !


----------



## titiminet5122

OK, je l'ai !  C'est un "perfectionniste " ! désolé pour la doublette !


----------



## Donaldos

Même si le "perfectionniste" peut être dans les faits un _control freak_, les deux termes renvoient à des idées différentes.


----------



## titiminet5122

Bonjour ! Maître Donaldus, éclairez donc ma lanterne de votre voix de canard éraillée ! Il s'agit ici d' un adulte envers un enfant. L'enfant qualifie son père de control-freak. D'un vieil emmerdeur, alors ? titi. M


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
En réalité, le sens premier de «freak» n’est pas «monstre», contrairement à une idée bizarrement répandue chez les francophones.
«freak» désigne une personne dont on trouve la mentalité étrange, ou que l’on juge obsédé par une idée fixe.
Ce sens est dérivé du sens ancien du mot «freak», qui signifiait «caprice».

Le mot «freak» ne signifie «monstre» que parce que c’est l’abréviation de l’expression «freak of nature» (caprice de la nature).


----------



## Jasmine tea

"Psychorigide" peut-être....


----------



## Language Hound

titiminet5122 said:


> OK, je l'ai !  C'est un "perfectionniste " !



Not really.  Although many control freaks may be, in part, perfectionists, not all perfectionists are control freaks.

"Control freak" has a derogatory ring to it which "perfectionist" doesn't.  A control freak insists on something being done his or her way only whereas a perfectionist, striving for the ultimate in accuracy or quality, is open to other methods as long as they achieve the ultimate in accuracy or quality.  Dealing with a perfectionist, who is unwilling to lower his or her high standards, may be as frustrating as dealing with a control freak to someone who doesn't have very high standards.  But the two terms are definitely not equivalents in my opinion.

P.S. :  Control freak is written as two words (no hyphen)


----------



## Mezzofanti

Il convient d'abord de saisir ce que les anglophones entendent par "control freak". Or, dans ce contexte, le composant "freak" n'est guère opérant. Le sens voulu est que la personne désignée a *un désir psycho-pathologique habituel d'imposer sa volonté aux autres* - bref, cela correspond de près au sens du mot français "mégalomane".

En revanche, le registre n'est pas le même. Peut-être "mégalo" ? 

Pour moi "monstre de contrôle" et toute idée similaire est complètement à côté de la plaque, et les options telles que "vieil emmerdeur" ou "véritable casse-couille" sont trop imprécises.


----------



## titiminet5122

Oui, mais un ado ne dira jamais que son père est un mégalo ? ! J'ai lu ce terme dans un livre traduit de l'américain et le traducteur a laissé le mot tel quel, car je pense qu'il est intraduisible en français !


----------



## Mauricet

> Le sens voulu est que la personne désignée a *un désir psycho-pathologique habituel d'imposer sa volonté aux autres*  - bref, cela correspond de près au sens du mot français "mégalomane".


Non, la mégalomanie est, d'après CNRTL :





> A. − PATHOL. Délire de grandeur, surestimation de soi qui se rencontre chez les sujets dont le jugement est affaibli (d'apr. Psychol. 1969). Synon. folie des grandeurs [ ... ]
> B. − P. ext. Ambition, orgueil démesuré, goût du grandiose, du colossal.


Au bout du compte, _un obsédé du contrôle_ me semble pouvoir faire l'affaire comme équivalent de _control-freak_, si on ne peut pas garder le terme anglais.


----------



## Saints22

hmmm.... que pensez vous de: 

control freak- _fanatique de la microgestion   _ 

fanatique exprime bien l'idée que ce n'est pas une attitude saine

ou le plus bénin - fana ou accro
on peut alors parler de fitness freak - fana de sport, internet freak-accro de l'internet


----------



## doinel

Il me semble que control freak correspond peu ou prou au manipulateur, pervers narcissique.
Quant à Freaks, le film de Tod Browning traduit en français par La monstrueuse parade il _montre_' des caprices de la nature'.


----------



## Jasmine tea

Dans le contexte d'un enfant qui s'adresse à son père, c'est peut-être tout simplement le terme "papa poule" qui conviendrait?!...


----------



## titiminet5122

To jasmine : oui, j'aime bien le terme de papa poule. 
Merci à tous de vos conseils avisés : mégalo, fanatique de la micro-gestion, pervers narcissique, personne obsédée, j'ai eu le droit à toutes sortes de mots et ai grandement enrichi mon vocabulaire !... En outre, je ne connaissais pas le terme de internet-freak-accro.


----------



## Quantz

malade du contrôle


----------



## Chimel

Quantz said:


> malade du contrôle


 
Oui! Ou un maniaque/obsédé (cf. Mauricet) du contrôle.

Ou encore: un hyper-contrôlant.


----------



## Zholyte123

I read through this thread and still looking for a way to convey a control freak in French, particularly when speaking about a partner (husband or wife). The kind of person who is backseat driver (telling you to put your indicator on just as you about to do it, telling you to change lanes, accelerate, slow down etc, not accepting basically that someone else is driving slightly differently than they would), the same can apply to other situations, such as having a specific way to stack the dishes, telling you need to get you key out before you get to the door etc. etc. Would "psychorigide" describe this type of behaviour? Or "microgestion"?


----------



## Cigaloune

Psychorigide me semble plus vaste que control freak.


----------



## Chat Perché

Je verrais bien 'tyran toxique' pour le cas du conjoint décrit par Zholyte 123 !


----------



## joelooc

contrôleur incontrôlable/ inspecteur des travaux finis agité


----------



## Cigaloune

Un petit tyran domestique


----------



## catheng06

Zholyte123 said:


> I read through this thread and still looking for a way to convey a control freak in French, particularly when speaking about a partner (husband or wife). The kind of person who is backseat driver (telling you to put your indicator on just as you about to do it, telling you to change lanes, accelerate, slow down etc, not accepting basically that someone else is driving slightly differently than they would), the same can apply to other situations, such as having a specific way to stack the dishes, telling you need to get you key out before you get to the door etc. etc. Would "psychorigide" describe this type of behaviour? Or "microgestion"?



I'd say : dirigiste......

For what it's worth .....


----------



## Zholyte123

catheng06 said:


> I'd say : dirigiste......
> 
> For what it's worth .....


Thanks, I like "dirigiste" for this context


----------

